# Leo aus ''We love Lloret'' - 2.8.12



## Henny (3 Aug. 2012)

Hey Leute,

Heute kam eine sehr schöne Folge von ''We love Lloret'' auf Pro7 und da hat Leo ihre wunderbaren Brüste ausgepackt!

Leider bin ich:

1. ein sehr schlechter Capper!
2. Bin ich im Moment im Ausland, und da steht mir der Content des Videos LEIDER nicht zur Verfügung!

Deshalb würde ich wen bitten, das cappen zu übernehmen mit allem drum und dran 

Link zum Video:

Leo packt die Brüse aus - We love Lloret - Video

Schonmal tausend Dank im Voraus! :thx::thumbup:


----------



## steven91 (3 Aug. 2012)

haha voll die billige "Jersey Shore" Kopie...wie niedlich


----------



## celebstalki (7 Feb. 2013)

geiles vid danke


----------

